# I spoke with an angel...?



## blhowes (Sep 8, 2006)

An experience I had years ago has come to mind recently and made me wonder about angels and ask what might be a 'crazy' question. 

Heb 13:2 Be not forgetful to entertain strangers: for thereby some have entertained angels unawares. 

Do you think, out of all the people that dwell on the earth now, that some/any of them could be angels? Is it possible that we could 'bump into' one without knowing it...and how would we discern?

The experience that comes to mind happened moocho years ago when I was in college. The church I attended was some distance from school, so I had to hitch hike back and forth. I got picked up by somebody once and he asked me where I was headed, so I told him I was going to church. He asked me to tell him about Jesus. When I finished, he told me he was an angel. I was skeptical, so I told him so. He happened to be smoking a cigarette, so at the time (being a fairly young Christian and having been taught of the 'sinfulness' of smoking, drinking, etc.) it didn't seem right that an angel would be doing something sinful like smoking a cigarette. So I told him if he really were an angel I don't think he'd be smoking cigarettes.

For some period of my Christian walk, this was also one criteria I'd use to 'judge' how serious a person who claimed to be a Christian actually was. Spending time on the PB these last few years has introduced me to a whole new world of people who can walk with the Lord and also smoke. 

Anyway, what do you think? Could that have been an angel I spoke with? Do you think, out of all the billions of people on the earth now, that there may be one or two or more angels kicking around?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2006)

Bob -- Did he look anything like John Travolta?


----------



## blhowes (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Bob -- Did he look anything like John Travolta?


The hair was shorter and he was clean shaven, but as a matter of fact, ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 8, 2006)

I think I've had contact with a few good ones. I know I've had contact with too many bad ones. The good ones were a lot more helpful.


----------



## Swampguy (Sep 8, 2006)

I awoke on night when I was much younger to find a young man standing by my bed and a great peace came over me. I went back to sleep and have never forgotten that incident which is almost 40 years old. I could have been seeing things but I have always believved it was an angel. Who knowss but God.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> I awoke on night when I was much younger to find a young man standing by my bed and a great peace came over me. I went back to sleep and have never forgotten that incident which is almost 40 years old. I could have been seeing things but I have always believved it was an angel. Who knowss but God.


If my math is correct, that incident would have taken place in the mid '60s. Considering the cultural revolution going on at the time, were you a 'church-going type', or were you involved in 'other types of activities'? I've heard some of the things people were experimenting with back then were pretty potent stuff (jk)

[Edited on 9-8-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 8, 2006)

Why would an angel, tell you he is an angel?

The situation reminds me of charismatic´s who out of the blue think it is pertinent o share that they speak in tongues. "Ok, and you tell me this because....?"

It is seems a bit self glorifying to me.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 8, 2006)

I think I've had encounters with angels as a child, I didn't see them, though. I've been protected from things and not seen who did it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2006)

I was greatly influenced at one time by the poetry of Rainer Maria Rilke and the movie _Wings of Desire_. 

There is an unBiblical aspect to that understanding of angels and their ministry to men, but truly they are present with us, particularly in the public worship of God (1 Cor. 11.10), if we had eyes to see (2 Kings 6.17).

I think the point of the Heb. 13.2 text is to use the example of Abraham in Gen. 18 as a reminder for us in the present age to not despise those in need of hospitality or judge by appearances. Whatever we do for the least of our brethren, we do for Christ (Matt. 25.40), who is the Angel of the Covenant (Mal. 3.1).


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 8, 2006)

My wife is known to have a certain "glow" to her. She is very outgoing and photogenic (unlike myself).

One day she was approached by a total stranger who looked at her and proceeded to tell her that she is surrounded by the love or glory (I can´t remember the exact word he used) of God. He could see it surrounding her. That was it. He could not have known she was even a Christian since he was a stranegr to her but acted as if he had no doubt she was and insisted he could see some sort of radiance around her. 

I simply thought he was some fruit cake who thought she was pretty, but I dunno.

[Edited on 9-8-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## CDM (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> My wife is known to have a certain "glow" to her. She is very outgoing and photogenic (unlike myself).
> 
> One day she was approached by a total stranger who looked at her and proceeded to tell her that she is surrounded by the love or glory (I can´t remember the exact word he used) of God. He could see it surrounding her. That was it. He had no idea she was even a Christian but had no doubt she was and insisted he could see some sort of radiance around her.
> ...



Did he say, "Shikana" glory to her?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



Heh, you mean Shekinah?

No, I don't think so.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> There is an unBiblical aspect to that understanding of angels and their ministry to men, but truly they are present with us, particularly in the public worship of God (1 Cor. 11.10), if we had eyes to see (2 Kings 6.17).


Do you think angels appear today in a way similar to the way they did when Lot was visited by the two angels (Gen 19), and were recognized by the unregenerate, wicked men in Sodom? As far as they were concerned, these two angels appeared to them to be just like any other man.

[Edited on 9-8-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## blhowes (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> Why would an angel, tell you he is an angel?
> 
> The situation reminds me of charismatic´s who out of the blue think it is pertinent o share that they speak in tongues. "Ok, and you tell me this because....?"
> ...


Good questions. As far as I know, it served no purpose at the time. He was probably just playing with my mind, and in his own way mocking my beliefs. It may have given him something to laugh about with his buddies later while chugging down some brews.

[Edited on 9-8-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## caddy (Sep 8, 2006)

I think the Key here is that we will probably be "unaware" when this is happening. Is that a hard and fast rule? Probably not, but just looking strictly at the passage, it would seem to imply that. I could be wrong, but I have doubts about your encounter, not necessarily because he was smoking, but because it would strike me as very odd that a spiritual being would make you "aware." of what he was. Most everytime humans are introduced to angels in Scripture, they are frightened, no doubt due to their imposing presence. The Hebrew passage seems to indicate when we are not aware of their nature appearance, we will be...simply "unaware."

Hebrews 13:2 2 Do not neglect to show hospitality to strangers, for thereby some have entertained angels unawares.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Short answer, no, I don't think that angels are walking around in human form today. 

Longer answer: I am far from being an expert on angels, but I do believe that angels watch over the saints (as Amy Grant so famously sang). I concur with Robert Dabney's assessment:



> Occupations of Good Angels.
> 
> The chief action of the good angels is to worship and adore the living God. (Matt. 18:10; Rev. 5:11). Moreover, God also employs them as his emmissaries in administering His gracious and providential government over the world. To this end they have aided in supplying special Revelation, such as in the Law (Acts 7:53; Gal. 3:19) and in several prophetic messages and disclosures, as in Daniel chapter ten. The good angels also are concerned somewhat with social and national events, accomplishing God´s purposes (see v. 13 of Dan. 10.) Also, they are sent by God as instruments of wrath, punishing enemies (2 Kings 19:35; Acts 12:23; 1 Chron. 21:16), as well as ministers of salvation to the elect (Heb. 1:14; Acts 12:7; Ps. 91:10, 12). Good angels are also the guides of Christians from the door of death to the doors of their heavenly mansions (Luke 16:22); and lastly, they serve as Christ´s agents in the general judgment and resurrection. (Matt. 13:39, 24:31; 1 Thess. 4:17, 18).
> 
> ...



I believe angels are invisible and spiritual, and that their physical appearances to men in the past were extraordinary events that we have no grounds to think will occur for us. Their _influences_ (both of good and bad angels, in the form of helps and temptations) are all that we may be cognizant of today. 

Rather, as I indicated, I think the thrust of Heb. 13.2 is that we should behold the image of God in all men, and the image of Christ in our brethren, even the least of them, and when we show hospitality to them, the Angel of the Covenant, whose image they bear, is well pleased. And even we help those without knowing where they came from or whether they are church members, in accordance with the Golden Rule, or as the Good Samaritan, then we honor Christ. Those who are rewarded in Matt. 25 are those who helped others, their brethren, just because those being helped were in need.

God may in some extraordinary circumstance make manifest his angels to his people, and it is not for me to say "never," but I don't think Heb. 13.2 provides grounds to think that we may bump into angels in physical form today.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddy_
> I could be wrong, but I have doubts about your encounter, not necessarily because he was smoking, but because it would strike me as very odd that a spiritual being would make you "aware." of what he was. Most everytime humans are introduced to angels in Scripture, they are frightened, no doubt due to their imposing presence. The Hebrew passage seems to indicate when we are not aware of their nature appearance, we will be...simply "unaware."


I agree. I've pretty much written this guy off as an 'imposter', somebody that got a kick out of 'toying' with Christians. My inquiry I guess is more, *could* it have been, had this guy not smoked and acted differently.


----------



## tdowns (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can I digress....*

Would it be too much of a sidetrack to allow stories of "weird" factor, that the world or charismatics would def. credit to angels? 

For example, as a poor, partying, back sliding college kid, I was heading to some 4th of July activities in a park, as we were getting out of our car, we locked the keys in it. Well we struggled for about 30 minutes trying to get them out, triple A wasn't an option and finally, I decided to smash the back window out (it was a $300 car). I found a brick from a yard, and pulled back to slam it through the window, when I hear, "Wait a minute." 
We turn to see a man walking up, with a Indiana jones type hat on. He says, let me try my key. He pulls out a key, puts it in the door and opens it. We were all stunned and dumbfounded with mouths wide open. Before we could say anything he was gone.

That was 20 years ago and to this day we all tell that story over a pint when I get together with the old gang. Angel? I doubt it. But I do consider that one of God's many little blessings on one of his children, even when his child was far out of compliance with his father's will.



[Edited on 9-8-2006 by tdowns007]


----------



## JohnV (Sep 8, 2006)

When an angel smokes, how can it be a sin? I can't harm his body; it's just part of the disguise. He can drink a whole keg of beer in one big gulp, and what could it do to him? He could be starved, with no food for 40 days; so what? He's an angel. He can no more do harm to his body with our human vices than if he did not have a human form, if he remained in his own created form instead of taking ours. 

I we smoke, then it's not the smoking that's sin, but the harm we do to our bodies if we overdo things, and to our spirits if we let a habit like that control our desires and needs. 

But I have to agree with the question of why he told you he was an angel. Why the disguise if he's going to tell you he's an angel anyways? Why not rather fly you to church? Why not show you instead of tell you?

And on the other side, what if you learned for certain that he was an angel? How would that answer anything for you? 

I agree with Andrew, that our hospitality to the needy is tested by angels, so they present themselves as those in need of our help. It could also mean that God sees the down and out as representing His angels when they importune us with their needs. Do we give as we have received? Or do we presume that our "luck" was dependent on our own diligence, talents, good habits, good upbringing, etc., and despise the one in need? 

Either way, Bob, it was an angel if you question whether it was an angel; and it was an angel inasmuch as you don't believe it was an angel. Whether it actually was is a moot point. Either the man represented such to God or he represented such to you. Whatever he was himself does not come into the picture for you for the short time that you were acquainted with him. Either he was sent by God for to help you, or he was sent by God for you to help him. He represented nothing else to you, cigarette notwithstanding. If all he was was a ride to church, that's enough. If all he was was the nagging question of whether or not he was an angel, that's enough. 

Let that be enough, then. If you are asking me if he was an angel, I don't think that anyone can answer that for you.


----------



## caddy (Sep 8, 2006)

Good story ! 

How many times ALL of us have experienced those little blessings both when we are in and out of compliance with His will. How Good is God!!




> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> Would it be too much of a sidetrack to allow stories of "weird" factor, that the world or charismatics would def. credit to angels?
> 
> For example, as a poor, partying, back sliding college kid, I was heading to some 4th of July activities in a park, as we were getting out of our car, we locked the keys in it. Well we struggled for about 30 minutes trying to get them out, triple A wasn't an option and finally, I decided to smash the back window out (it was a $300 car). I found a brick from a yard, and pulled back to slam it through the window, when I hear, "Wait a minute."
> ...


----------



## caddy (Sep 8, 2006)

^^

Well said JohnV

Much good to ponder in that answer !


----------



## blhowes (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> And on the other side, what if you learned for certain that he was an angel? How would that answer anything for you?


The only thing it'd satisfy is my curiosity.



> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Let that be enough, then. If you are asking me if he was an angel, I don't think that anyone can answer that for you.


Its not the kind of thing I'll lose any sleep over. At the time, I appreciated the ride to church, be he an angel or not. Now, since I've never really thought much about angels, I'm just curious whether or not the physical appearance of angels now aligns with the scriptures.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 8, 2006)

I believe they exist and sometimes show themselves to people.

When my mother was dying of cancer, my daughter who was 3 at the time said, "angels are surrounding grandma" That night my mother died, and my daughter woke up the next morning, telling me "she saw the angels taking grandma to heaven last night."

Once in my life, I know I have encountered an angel, I was in the depths of depression, alone, drinking, with a bottle full of pills in one hand and my bible in the other. I was calling out to God for help, and God sent an angel to minister to me "that no matter how I felt right at the moment God was with me, and has a purpose for my life and to trust Him." And was gone. They didn't say what the purpose was just that God has one and to trust Him.

Recently, I went to visit an elderly widow in our church, she knew I was coming, though she wasn't sure what time, and as we'd never met before, she didn't know what I look like. But She said, the first time I went to her house, and she opened the door, she seen me standing there, but she also seen an angel standing behind me, and she knew I was sent from God to minister to her. 

So yes, I believe angels do come to us still and maybe some people don't see them is because they don't believe God would still use angels today to minister to us. But if the Bible says they are sent to minister, and God is never changing, then why would He change that?


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 8, 2006)

Reading the book <i>Evidence Not Seen</i> by Darlene Diabler Rose I was convinced that sometimes angels do manifest themselves at times to the human senses. Also some remarkable incidents, one especially involving a little girl that I cannot disbelieve (even her doctors/nurses couldn't disbelieve it because everything should have been otherwise only it wasn't, and the explanation she gave was that a man took care of her when no human could possibly have done so): that demonstrate God's special care through heavenly ministers for His people, and for children ('their angels are always before my father's face').

My parents used to entertain almost anyone who needed to be taken care of when we were little: a Greek family from Canada came through one day in their trailer and we put them up in our yard. I was very sick during this time: I don't think I even met them properly. Probably almost a year later the lady called on a Sunday evening when they knew everyone else would be in a church. I was still sick and had just recently decided that it was useless to attempt communication with a God who wasn't listening, who didn't care, and had given up praying or reading my Bible entirely. She told me who she was and I finally placed her, and explained that my family were gone: she said, actually I called to talk to you. I rather disbelieved her because of how little contact I had ever had with her. She said, I called you because God led me to call and tell you not to stop praying to Him. That was pretty much all she said. She never called again and we lost touch with them completely.

Whether she was an angel or not- I don't know (and never suspected it at the time). They were not very well off people, very simple people living much of the time in their trailer. But that convinced me that it was not 'useless' to attempt to communicate with God. And it is rather astonishing to think too, that she might just have a person very much in communion with God-- that He uses His people in that way, too.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 8, 2006)

On a serious note it would be neat to know if anyone we have talked to was an angel.

[Edited on 9-8-2006 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## blhowes (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for all your responses. You've been real angels to help me out the way you have.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2006)




----------

